# New year's eve in Doha



## sfinxy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi to everybody!!!this year will be the first New Year's Eve that I will spend in Doha so I was wondering if there are any cool parties or hotels where to celebrate all night long... And drink too.... Of course!!!Thanx 


----------

